# Outback Terrain - Stock Only



## Cards Fan (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi All,

I was looking on the Keystone site at the Outback Terrain line and all of them say "Stock Only". Does anyone know what that means? I also saw on the Keystone Facebook page and they said that they will have 100 new models. Does that mean that the Terrain models are going away? Major changes? etc. Any thoughts / insight? We are looking at purchasing a 210TRS but if they are going to be making major upgrades to it, we may wait rather than buying now.

Thanks,
TJ


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

When I bought mine, the best deals were what the dealer had on his lot. Stock Only I thought meant something on a dealers lot that he wants to move, especially before winter, when he may have to sit on it for a while, And the 2016 ones will be available in the spring, so they are moving any 2015s they have left..


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

In short it means they aren't building any more of those particular models. What is in stock is what is available. No more custom orders.


----------



## Cards Fan (Sep 23, 2015)

OK. That's what I figured. We are looking at a 2016 that is on the lot. I was just wondering if they are going to start building 2016.5 or something that may have additional features included.

Thanks for the replies.

TJ


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just drove by Keystone this morning and saw what looked like Terrains at the Outback building. Looked a little closer and saw the lettering "Outback Ultra-Lite". So it looks like the Terrains are being replaced with the Ultra-Lite sub-model. A couple things I noticed different at glance of the exterior compared to the Terrain, the graphics have a different color, and they had no vaulted ceilings. The regular Outbacks looked the same except for different graphics.

Todd


----------



## Canadian_250TRS (Sep 22, 2015)

Presumably this means the Outback Terrains are all being discontinued. Too bad, we just got our 2015 250TRS this spring and did a 7 week trip with it over the summer. So far, we've been really happy with it!

There weren't a lot of trailers in this price/weight range that offered a "king" sized bed. That was a major selling point for us!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

It looks like the Outback "Ultra-Lite" will come in sizes and weights that are half-ton truck friendly. This is where the rear slide floorplans are: 210, 230, and 250. The Outback "Diamond Super-Lite" are the larger floorplans.

Todd


----------



## Cards Fan (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah, looks like the Terrain naming convention is going away but now being put under the overall Outback Ultra Light naming. We just recently purchased a 2016 210TRS. Curious what differences there will be with it now being under Outback name and having the model of 210URS. Not many details out there yet, but the 210URS has the exact same floorplan as the 210TRS so I guess it is just a name change. We have only done one overnight trip so far and have really been pleased. We have a trip planned this weekend as well. Trying to get a few trips in before it starts getting cold here.

TJ


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

I guess us Terrain owners will collector's trailers! lol... wonder why they opted to eliminate the Terrain... we love ours!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I see that Lakeshore RV now has the 2016 Outback Ultra Lights listed, but not a lot of info yet except for the floorplans, which look the same as the Terrains of the year before...


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

Stumpy75 said:


> I see that Lakeshore RV now has the 2016 Outback Ultra Lights listed, but not a lot of info yet except for the floorplans, which look the same as the Terrains of the year before...


I looked at the 2016 models to see what was different on them... could not see anything different... could be the decision to eliminate the Terrain was made last year and they just made the same trailers for a couple of years.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Stumpy75 said:


> I see that Lakeshore RV now has the 2016 Outback Ultra Lights listed, but not a lot of info yet except for the floorplans, which look the same as the Terrains of the year before...


And it looks like they have added more info today, and it all looks the same.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

No vaulted ceiling on the new ultra lite.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The new Ultra Lights have more of the higher end look to them than the Terrain had.

They have the alloy wheels, power awning with LED strip, and frameless windows.

See some pictures here... Outback 276UBH


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

huntr70 said:


> The new Ultra Lights have more of the higher end look to them than the Terrain had.
> 
> They have the alloy wheels, power awning with LED strip, and frameless windows.
> 
> See some pictures here... Outback 276UBH


I just looked at the Ultralite pic link you posted... The only "higher end" look I saw was a stainless steel stove and microwave. Our 2015 Terrain 245 tbh has alloy rims, power awning, led strip under awning... In fact the interior is almost identical to our Terrain except we do not have the couch.


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

Well you are correct... Outback Terrain has been discontinued. Sad for us Terrain owners 

Here is the official word from Keystone:

Hello,

Thanks for reaching out, I appreciate you coming to the source as this is not a rumor. The Outback Terrain line has been discontinued as our website reflects. The replacement for this line is the Outback Ultra-Lite which you can find listed on the Outback web page. Please let me know if you have any other questions.

Outback

http://www.keystonerv.com/outback/

Thank you,

*Ashley Adamaitis*
Keystone RV Company
Keystone Shoppers Konnection
574-535-2161


----------



## brentp (Feb 5, 2016)

I know this is an older thread, but recently went through a comparison of the 2016 Terrain (TRS) and the new 2016 Ultra-lite (URS) brochures. Thought I would post in case others find this thread looking for the differences.

This is our read, the URS brochure may still be in flux, . . . so this is subject to change.

*Roof/Ceiling:*
- TRS has steel roof truss, URS has aluminum
- URS is no longer listed as a 'walk-able roof'
- TRS has vaulted ceiling inside, URS is flat(ter). 
- TRS list center ceiling height at 7', URS is not spec'd (see chassis height in mechanical, clearly height has been reduced)
- TRS lists both TPO and EPDM roof in different spots vs URS TPO rubber roof (TRS might be TPO and brochure not updated completely)

*Interior Finish:*
- TRS 6 cu ft vs URS 8 cu ft refrigerator. 
- TRS Black vs URS Stainless Microware (stove was not listed as SS, but is SS in pictures)
- TRS Summit pattern replaced with Rosewood in URS.
- TRS Cherry vs URS Maple Cabinetry
- URS LED lights and an added USB Charge Port in living room
- URS 2 Shirt Closets (not sure if this is an actual difference, or something simply added to the list)
- URS Sofa Arm Bolsters

*Exterior:*
- TRS framed windows vs URS unframed windows.
- TRS Oyster vs URS Champagne exterior color.
- URS Oversized exterior grab handle

- Different graphics and colors.

*Other Specs/Mechanical:*
- TRS 15 inch vs URS 14 inch wheels. 
- TRS 11' 4" exterior hieght vs URS 10' 7" 
- TRS 4710# vs URS 4475# empty weight (210RS) 
- TRS 2290# vs URS 2970# carrying capacity (210RS) 
- TRS manual tongue jack vs URS electric jack.
- URS lists correct trac (not sure if this is correct as brochure was hard to read)?
- URS Detachable Shore Power Line

Not that it matters, but we ended up buying a TRS after all this. To us, the high ceiling really made the unit feel larger versus other TT we were in with flat ceilings and the 15" tires will be a plus too. I'm 6'3", so really noticed this more than my wife. Not sure if a walk-able roof is a must have requirement, but if we ever need to get up there, then we shouldn't be (as) nervous. Of course, the TRS is on the lot and the URS are still on order, so I 'm sure that help guide us as well. 

Anyway, not sure this is 100%, but is what I wrote down when doing this. Hope it is useful.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

After being up on the roof of my trailer more than a few times and crawling around on my knees, I think having a walk-able roof would be great! Also, the bigger the tire size the better...at least to me it is. I wound up switching out from 14 inch tires to 15 inch tires to get the extra weight capacity. Too much riding on the tires to go small...


----------

